# Support iPad 2



## Vladimok (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Quel support iPad avez vous acheté ?

Merci


----------



## chti (24 Février 2012)

Je réactive...J'utilise ce support depuis plus d'une semaine maintenant et je ne m'en passerai plus.
Plateau acrylique solide, qui permet de recharger facile'ent en mode portrait, et les deux pieds qui se contorsionnent quasi sans limite pour placer le support avec une stabilité remarquable même sur un genou... Utilisable avec le cover smart...
Cela apporte un confor indeniable à la frappe, à la lecture... En permettant vraiment le"mains libres"
Bref, achat pas regretté...


----------



## Vladimok (24 Février 2012)

chti a dit:


> Je réactive...J'utilise ce support depuis plus d'une semaine maintenant et je ne m'en passerai plus.
> Plateau acrylique solide, qui permet de recharger facile'ent en mode portrait, et les deux pieds qui se contorsionnent quasi sans limite pour placer le support avec une stabilité remarquable même sur un genou... Utilisable avec le cover smart...
> Cela apporte un confor indeniable à la frappe, à la lecture... En permettant vraiment le"mains libres"
> Bref, achat pas regretté...



Quel modèle ????


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (24 Février 2012)

Salut,

Précise un peu :

Support auto ?
Support vidéo ?
Support pour frappe ?


----------



## Vladimok (24 Février 2012)

Oui, un peu de précision sur le support .... un nom, un lien ....


----------

